

Chromebook buyers were promised two years of free Verizon data, only got one - bane
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/06/chromebook-buyers-were-promised-two-years-of-free-verizon-data-only-got-one/

======
apress
Google now giving out $150 rebate.
[http://blogs.computerworld.com/mobilewireless/24060/google-c...](http://blogs.computerworld.com/mobilewireless/24060/google-
chromebook-data)

